# 2000 Altima console disassembly



## finfrockg (Jun 12, 2007)

After 110,000 miles, I've got my first serious problem with my Altima. The blower control about 2 years ago quit working in the 1 position. Today, 1,2, and 3 don't work. The blower only works full blast on 4 !!. I checked both blower fuses. I'm trying to take apart the console to check the blower/vent controller. I've successfully removed the glove box, blower cover, plastic on drivers side under steering wheel. Ash tray and any other visible screw around the console.

Now I'm stuck, I cannot figure out what piece comes off next in order to finally remove the simulated wood grain trim. The two sides of the console don't seem to budge too much. 
Anyone know where to view a diagram online or has experience from changing out the radio?
I just want to order the part and install it myself if I can get past this problem.

How do you get access to the components inside the console?


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

finfrockg said:


> After 110,000 miles, I've got my first serious problem with my Altima. The blower control about 2 years ago quit working in the 1 position. Today, 1,2, and 3 don't work. The blower only works full blast on 4 !!. I checked both blower fuses. I'm trying to take apart the console to check the blower/vent controller. I've successfully removed the glove box, blower cover, plastic on drivers side under steering wheel. Ash tray and any other visible screw around the console.
> 
> Now I'm stuck, I cannot figure out what piece comes off next in order to finally remove the simulated wood grain trim. The two sides of the console don't seem to budge too much.
> Anyone know where to view a diagram online or has experience from changing out the radio?
> ...


Dude, you might be doing unneccesary disassembly. The problem you are having has to do with a bad "blower motor resistor" that sits adjacent to the blower motor. Try doing a search for that before you continue on.


----------



## finfrockg (Jun 12, 2007)

jserrano said:


> Dude, you might be doing unneccesary disassembly. The problem you are having has to do with a bad "blower motor resistor" that sits adjacent to the blower motor. Try doing a search for that before you continue on.


Yup. Thanks. The blower resistor was the problem. I fixed the problem for $43.00. Freakin dealer wanted $107.00 just to look at the problem.


----------

